# [SOLVED] acer aspire 5633WLMI - 'limited functionality'



## yoyojoe (Feb 11, 2006)

hey guys,

I'm struggling to remedy my daughters laptop; it's running XPv2 and boots through to the Desktop HOWEVER the touchpad is not responding even though the keyboard is detected and in working order.

MY PROBLEM
the laptop appears to lack a PS/2 mouse port and the OS is not detecting any USB mouse or trackball device.

Any suggestions gratefully received in helping me to get access to, and use of, the cursor/pointer; I'm currently going around in a loop atm (using the keyboard) between the Task Manager dialog and a Firefox 'restart' dialog window hence this post.

best regards,

yoyojoe


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: acer aspire 5633WLMI - 'limited functionality'*

if you can look in device manage and see if it has a mouse touchpad 
also often the touch pad is disabled by using the F keys sometimes F9 or F11 and my also need the FN key pressed at the same time 

Also you should be on XP Service Pack SP 3


----------



## yoyojoe (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: acer aspire 5633WLMI - 'limited functionality'*

hey etaf 

thanks for your input; now that I managed to get into Device Manager I'm able to see the following listed:-
Mice and other pointing devices
HID-compliant mouse
Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad

I've noticed that while in the Device Manager window I see the following under 'Other devices'
Modem Device on High Definition Audio Bus
Network Controller
PCI Flash Memory
PCI Flash Memory
PCI Flash Memory
each of the above five items has a yellow question mark beside it. I selected each in turn and did an Uninstall Driver which 'removed' the listed item and its question mark each time. THEN with all five items 'removed' I did a 'Scan for hardware changes' only for the items and question marks to reappear 

BEFORE doing the above I did try the F/FN key(s) combos as suggested but without any change/success.

XPv3 to follow once this is (hopefully) sorted.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: acer aspire 5633WLMI - 'limited functionality'*

you need to goto the acer website and download the drivers for those devices
Acer Europe - Service & Support, Drivers & Utilities, Downloads, Notebook, Aspire 5630

there is a touch pad driver there 

we may need to identify each of the devices 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* How to identify hardware in Device Manager *

right click on the device with a yellow!

from the menu choose
*properties*
Click on the Details Tab
Under the Property - drop down 
Select *hardware ids*
Right click and select all
Then right click again and select copy
Copy and paste that information here

You should see a code *similar* to this 

*PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_008A&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34*

please reply with the full code for your device(s)

The portion of the code highlighted in RED is the Vendor ID and the portion highlighted in GREEN is the Device ID. In this example: 

PCI\VEN_*8086*&DEV_*008A*&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34

Vendor ID = *8086 *
Device ID = *008A *

Post back those two numbers make sure we know which is vendor ID and which is device ID

These codes can be looked up at this site PCI Vendor and Device Lists 

As an example the link for that database tells us that;
Vendor ID code *8086 * is for this vendor - *Intel Corporation*
Device ID code *008A * is for this device - *Intel Centrino Wireless-N1030 *


Unknown Device Identifier enables you to identify the yellow question mark labeled Unknown Devices in Device Manager.
Unknown Device Identifier - Freeware Download

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## yoyojoe (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: acer aspire 5633WLMI - 'limited functionality'*

Acer touch pad driver now downloaded, many thanks for the link, Thank You 

Hardware Ids

(for Modem Device on High Definition Audio Bus)
HDAUDIO\FUNC_02&VEN_14F1&DEV_2BFA&SUBSYS_14F1005&REV
HDAUDIO\FUNC_02&VEN_14F1&DEV_2BFA&SUBSYS_14F1005
Vendor ID code is 14F1
Device ID code is 2BFA

(for Network Controller)
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4222&SUBSYS_10018086&REV_02
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4222&SUBSYS_10018086
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4222&CC_028000
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4222&CC_0280
Vendor ID code is 8086
Device ID code is 4222

(for PCI Flash Memeory)
PCI\VEN_1524&DEV_0520&SUBSYS_00901025&REV_01
PCI\VEN_1524&DEV_0520&SUBSYS_00901025
PCI\VEN_1524&DEV_0520&CC_050100
PCI\VEN_1524&DEV_0520&CC_0501
Vendor ID code is 1524
Device ID code is 0520

(for PCI Flash Memory)
PCI\VEN_1524&DEV_0530&SUBSYS_00901025&REV_01
PCI\VEN_1524&DEV_0530&SUBSYS_00901025
PCI\VEN_1524&DEV_0530&CC_050100
PCI\VEN_1524&DEV_0530&CC_0501
Vendor ID code is 1524
Device ID code is 0530

(for PCI Flash Memory)
PCI\VEN_1524&DEV_0551&SUBSYS_00901025&REV_01
PCI\VEN_1524&DEV_0551&SUBSYS_00901025
PCI\VEN_1524&DEV_0551&CC_050100
PCI\VEN_1524&DEV_0551&CC_0501
Vendor ID code is 1524
Device ID code is 0551


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: acer aspire 5633WLMI - 'limited functionality'*



> Acer touch pad driver now downloaded, many thanks for the link, Thank You


 is that now working OK ?

heres the devices

*Vendor ID code is 14F1 / Device ID code is 2BFA*
Conexant (Formerly Rockwell) Conexant HDA D110 MDC v.92 Modem
use the modem driver version 7.34.00 from the list

*Vendor ID code is 8086 / Device ID code is 4222*
Intel 3945ABG Wireless LAN controller
So choose the Intel version from the site - wireless LAN driver 802ABG intel ver 10.1.1.3

*Vendor ID code is 1524 / Device ID code is 0520 / 0530 /0551*
ENE Technology Inc PCI Memory Stick Card Reader
PCMCIA and card reader ENE driver - so download and install that 

They all have a setup program to run the installation


----------



## yoyojoe (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: acer aspire 5633WLMI - 'limited functionality'*

_Acer touch pad driver now downloaded, many thanks for the link, Thank You  _



etaf said:


> is that now working OK ?


ummm-m-m-m . . . . . .

while trying to 'drive' the laptop via the keyboard (a painful process indeed) so that I might install that driver it seems I unwittingly used a keyboard key combo that caused an Acer help table/index to appear. The table showed a key combo (Fn + F7) that could be used to un/lock the touchpad, so, without further ado I tried the combo and, BINGO, a right result  the touchpad is now unlocked and the cursor is responding predictably to finger movement on the touchpad :dance:.
_(based on your earlier input I thought I'd tried that key combo the other evening without success, but I guess I must have missed it)_

Basically we now have full functionality restored to this laptop and all that remains for me to do is sort out the devices with the yellow questions marks that are showing in Device Manager so it's downhill from here.

etaf, many thanks again for your assistance in helping me resolve this issue and thanks also for your input regarding the required drivers, Thank You :4-cheers:

regards,

yoyojoe


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

your welcome


----------

